

Emacs 24.5 released - deng
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/185268

======
ics
The NEWS link on gnu.org leads to a 404 so here are the changes copied from
Savannah.

    
    
        * Changes in Emacs 24.5
    
        ** This is mainly a bug-fix release, but there are some other changes.
    
        ** The default value of `history-length' has increased to 100.
    
        ** The variable `redisplay-dont-pause' is obsolete.
    
        
        * Changes in Specialized Modes and Packages in Emacs 24.5
    
        ** `call-process-shell-command' and `process-file-shell-command' no longer
        take "&rest args".
    
        ** The option `browse-url-firefox-startup-arguments' no longer has an effect.
    
        ** ERC
    
        *** New option `erc-rename-buffers'.
    
        *** New faces `erc-my-nick-prefix-face' and `erc-nick-prefix-face'.
    
        *** `erc-format-@nick' displays all user modes instead of only op and voice.
    
        *** The display of irc commands in the current buffer has been disabled.
    
        *** `erc-version' now follows the Emacs version.
    
        ** Obsolete packages
    
        *** cc-compat.el
    
        *** crisp.el (moved to elpa.gnu.org)
    
        *** tpu-edt.el, ws-mode.el
        These emulations of old editors are believed to be no longer relevant
        - contact emacs-devel@gnu.org if you disagree.
    
        *** vi.el, vip.el (try M-x viper instead)
    

\---

...and here's what we're looking forward to in 25.1 (corrected):
[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/plain/etc/NEWS](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/plain/etc/NEWS)

Package.el will attempt to download asynchronously by default. `package-
selected-packages` tracks user-installed packages vs. dependencies of other
packages. `package-autoremove` will remove packages that were installed as
dependencies but no longer used. New minor mode enabled by default, `global-
eldoc-mode`. Eww can render HTML with variable-width fonts. Good stuff. :)

~~~
splawn
I think that link is for the bleeding edge dev version. It says 25.1 rather
than 24.5. Looks like its going to be a good release tho. :)

~~~
ics
Whoops, you're right (for the stuff I posted under the paste)! Fixed.

------
Fice
Emacs is currently my preferred operating system, and I wish I could use it
for everything. One problem is the Web. A modern browser is also an operating
system of it's own, and while it is possible to embed a full-featured browser
into Emacs, it can't be fully integrated. We need an Emacs-based alternative
to the Web, something decentralized, maybe Xanadu-like! Just dreaming.

~~~
decasteve
It's a nice dream. Emacs Xanadu-land is a place I'd like to visit.

The web is ready for replacement. We need an alternative. A new place for all
the cool kids to hang out.

------
koops
It's downloadable now at
[http://emacsformacosx.com/](http://emacsformacosx.com/)

------
mdaniel
Can anyone comment on why they are tag-averse? In my mental model, applying
the git tag is just a standard (and arguably _the first_ ) step in making a
release.

This link is 404 as of this comment:

[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tag/?id=emacs-24....](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tag/?id=emacs-24.5)

~~~
habitue
They just switched to git from bazarre recently, it's possible they are using
it idiosyncratically at the moment

~~~
onedognight
It's more than just possible, it's likely. They have recently had long flame
wars because old timers don't want to, and think they shouldn't have to, learn
about the git's "index" and think git should be changed to push on commit like
cvs. Give them time.

~~~
pmontra
This reminds me that with git sometimes you don't have anything to push to.

Example 1: a repository is local by definition and if you work alone you can
back it up to your USB disk and never push it to any remote.

Example 2: there are many ways to send diffs to other developers. Push is one
of them but you can also use git-format-patch and git-send-email together to
mail them to your team.

[http://git-scm.com/docs/git-format-patch](http://git-scm.com/docs/git-format-
patch) [http://git-scm.com/docs/git-send-email](http://git-scm.com/docs/git-
send-email)

------
elwell
How long does it usually take before the latest version is available for
Windows?

~~~
mih
I have seen it vary from a few days to a week or more. In case you just want
to try the latest features, I can recommend unofficial emacs-w64 builds
([http://sourceforge.net/projects/emacsbinw64/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/emacsbinw64/)).
Been using a build from here for months and found it to be fairly stable.

~~~
bsznjyewgd
Does anyone know what the obstacles are to an official 64-bit Windows build?
There are multiple unofficial builds in the wild and at least one (linked in
the parent comment) builds without patches.

~~~
unsignedint
I've done some emacs building on Windows before, and I think it's more to do
with all the dependencies.

There are so many of precompiled dependencies available for 32-bit, but last
time I checked, it's not the case for 64-bit, so you have to resort to
compiling those dependencies as well. Though this situation may now be better,
but that was major issues when I looked into 64-bit before.

------
eccstartup
How does it compare to Aquamacs?

~~~
peatmoss
Aquamacs is a heavily customized emacs based on GNU Emacs. I'm not sure how or
if Aquamacs resynchronizes with GNU Emacs, but in principle, a new release of
Aquamacs might start with this release of GNU Emacs as a base.

In general, I've found the platform integrations of Aquamacs to not be worth
the trouble and package incompatibilities that they appear to introduce. I'm
not using OS X these days, but up until a couple of months ago, I tended to
use either the "Emacs for OSX" distribution, or compile my own via Homebrew.

I think it's pretty common for people to recommend using one of the more
"vanilla" versions of GNU Emacs over Aquamacs these days.

